# Etapa de Potencia estropeada



## Salas26 (Jun 4, 2010)

Buenas tengo de potencia estropeada hace ya algún tiempo y estoy pensado en arreglar,he conectado el cable de alimentación y se han encendido los leds de power y ha echado como como la ultima vez que la use a los pocos segundos se ha pagado

Que pensáis que podria ser?

he hecho unas fotos,gracias






















Salu2


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2010)

Los transistores de salida son mosfets...  Buz90x... Duros de conseguir por acá...
Descarta que sea un problema con los reles de salida, probar la fuente de alimentación, debe de marcarte un voltaje simétrico respecto de masa tanto positivo como negativo.
Busca resistencias sobre-calentadas, condensadores inflados, pistas levantadas, transistores reventados... Todo a simple vista. 
Si no se ve nada anormal, a medir transistores. Sería mejor si consiguieses el diagrama...
Personalmente, ese sistema de disipación no me agrada. En un sobrecarga, los transistores de salida reventarán antes de transferir el calor hacia el disipador...

Saludos y estamos aquí por cualquier duda.


----------



## Salas26 (Jun 4, 2010)

Buenas Tacatomon he probado con un multimetro a comprobar el filtro de red y entre los de corriente no me marcan nada solo si mezclo masa y corriente me da 10v.

Ahi esta el fallo no?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2010)

Lo que estás midiendo es la diferencia de potencial entre masa y la tensión de red...
Antes de seguir, con toda la buena onda del mundo,  he de comentar que si no tienes experiencia reparando amplificadores, es mejor llevarlo con un técnico calificado... O si el aparato aún tiene garantía, llévalo ahora...


Saludos...


----------



## Salas26 (Jun 4, 2010)

No pasa nada compañero al contrario agradezco tu recomendación, soy novato necesito arreglarlo y siempre me ha llamado la electrónica,me compre la semana pasada un multimetro para ver si soy capaz de reparar,ya que esta fuera de garantía,voy echar un ojo por si veo algún componente en mal estado o quemado por el momento no me rindo tan fácilmente si cuento con vuestra ayuda, aunque se que me la juego con el equipo quiero aprender.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2010)

Seguro vendrán más al rescate.
Testea los componentes más básicos. Puntos donde las R´s estén cambiadas  de color o condensadores inflados y hay elementos activos cerca, a  desoldar y verificar, sea diodo, transistor, operacional, etc...

Será bueno que verificaras los Tr`s finales, por ahí también es un punto  de riesgo. Para medir los mosfets, usá el buscador del foro.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 4, 2010)

Hola muchachos. Bueno primero que nada tendrias que subir marca y modelo de la etapa de potencia para ver si se consigue el manual de servicio. 
Otro tema es lo que necesitas para empezar con un diagnostico: 
Necesitaras una lampara en serie con la alimentacion de unos 100 watts mas o menos para limitar corrientes por cortos en las salidas.

Antes que nada yo entiendo que hecho humo. Si?
Pueno eso no es un buen principio e indica algo quemado y mucho.

Algunos pasos previso:
Desconecta la alimentacion de los dos canales (savando los terminales o bien los fusifles que veo tiene dos por plaqueta)
De ser posible, marca con un fibra posicion de cada transistor en el disipador, presupongo que tendras quee chequearlos todos.
Busca cables cortados, falsos contactos, etc... fusibles quemados etc.

seguimos en contacto, esperando que sea de ayuda la info y poder finalmente iniciar la reparacion de la unidad.

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## Cacho (Jun 5, 2010)

Y hay algo interesante en ese ampli: Los dos canales se encienden independientemente.

Probá encendiendo uno solo. Si echa humo (como te dijo JJ, eso es malo), apagalo. Encendé el otro.
¿Los dos echan humo o sólo uno?

Como ya te dijo JJ, buscá cables cortados y demás, y conectalo, encendelo y dejalo que un par de segundos eche humo. Ahora tendrás que actuar más o menos rápido: *Apagalo, desconecta la alimentación de la pared*, chupate un dedo (el índice suele funcionar bien) y empezá a tocar con ese dedo a ver qué está caliente. Podés hacerlo con dos dedos, uno de cada mano 
Algo debe calentarse, definitivamente, o no habría humo. ¿Qué es lo que se calienta?.

Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Jun 5, 2010)

Para mi no dices que hecha humo, dolo que se enciende y luego se apaga, 
Salta algun fusible?
El led indicador DC enciende?
el led TEMP enciende?
si tiene softstart podriamos empezar por ahi, si no enciende el led DC (que indica precencia de corriente continua en la salida) zafaron los mosfet


----------



## ABRANINI (Jun 5, 2010)

hola podrias mirar la resistencia de proteccion si la lleva si marca continuidad y si no marca resistencia no encendera el aplificador espero que te ayude.

Suelen estar al lado de los transistores de potencia conectada al disipador.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 5, 2010)

Yo interprete que habia echado Humo porque dice algo como ¨ ha echado como como la ultima vez y luego se apago¨ o algo asi.

Pero, si no es asi yo prabaria como dice Cacho canal por canal igualmente.

saludos

juan Jose


----------



## Salas26 (Jun 6, 2010)

Buenas estoy de nuevo por aqui os voy comentado y preguntando por partes.



Tacatomon dijo:


> Seguro vendrán más al rescate.
> Testea los componentes más básicos. Puntos donde las R´s estén cambiadas  de color o condensadores inflados y hay elementos activos cerca, a  desoldar y verificar, sea diodo, transistor, operacional, etc...
> 
> Será bueno que verificaras los Tr`s finales, por ahí también es un punto  de riesgo. Para medir los mosfets, usá el buscador del foro.
> ...



Tacatomon en una primera vista detenida no he visto nada quemado,ayer probé con uno de los transistores de potencia,vi un manual que ponía esto:



-Continuidad nula (1) a la izquierda
-Continuidad lectura 

Si existe continuidad entre la base y las otras dos patas, en un sentido, mas no en el otro, y no existe continuidad entre colector y emisor, el transistor está en perfecto estado.



Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola muchachos. Bueno primero que nada tendrias que subir marca y modelo de la etapa de potencia para ver si se consigue el manual de servicio.
> Otro tema es lo que necesitas para empezar con un diagnostico:
> Necesitaras una lampara en serie con la alimentacion de unos 100 watts mas o menos para limitar corrientes por cortos en las salidas.
> 
> ...



Buenas Jose la marca y modelo son estos pero no he encontrado nada (Elan Digital Line pt-650).

El día que se estropeo fue en uso y echo humo,se apagaron todos los leds,en ese momento ya no volvió a encender mas hasta el la semana pasada que me puse con la reparación, abrí la chapa de arriba para ver si al conectar veía ese humo que me salio la otra vez.Se encendieron los leds de channel pero solo aguanto encendido unos 3 segundos y no me salio humo en esta ocasión solo escuche un ruido y ya no encendio mas.

En cuanto a lo de la bombilla y fibra Jose no entiendo lo que me quieres decir.




Cacho dijo:


> Y hay algo interesante en ese ampli: Los dos canales se encienden independientemente.
> 
> Probá encendiendo uno solo. Si echa humo (como te dijo JJ, eso es malo), apagalo. Encendé el otro.
> ¿Los dos echan humo o sólo uno?
> ...



Buenas Cacho,exacto van en 2 partes y casi las 2 son idénticas,el humo como le he dicho a Jose esta vez no me lo echo,lo de calentarse tengo en el multimetro la opción de grados.



ABRANINI dijo:


> hola podrias mirar la resistencia de proteccion si la lleva si marca continuidad y si no marca resistencia no encendera el aplificador espero que te ayude.
> 
> Suelen estar al lado de los transistores de potencia conectada al disipador.




A que resistencia te refieres Abranini,la ves en la foto,me la podrías señalar con un recuadro?.Gracias

Un Saludo


----------



## ABRANINI (Jun 6, 2010)

tiene que ser la que tiene dos terminales negros que esta en el disipador que esta encima de los transistores espero que te ayude un saledo.


----------



## Salas26 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok Abranini me ha quedado claro,gracias

Salu2


----------



## Cacho (Jun 6, 2010)

Salas26 dijo:


> ...lo de calentarse tengo en el multimetro la opción de grados.


No... A dedo es la cosa.
Lo importante no es saber a qué temperatura llega, sino saber qué es lo que se calienta (ojo de no quemarte con algo muy caliente, tocá con cuidado). Y si nada se calienta también es un dato útil (te apunta a la fuente).

Y en ese caso habrás de medir la tensión que sale del trafo y la que tienen los condensadores grandes celestes entre los bornes. Por la última descripción que hiciste, la cosa anda por ahí.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 6, 2010)

Hola de nuevo. Buieno la ´resistencia que mencionan´no es tal cosa. Eso es un termostato que tiene que marcar continuidad con el tester ya que al calentarse el disipador y sobrepasar la temperatura del bimetalico del termostato desconecta la carga. seguramente una de las fases primarias del trafo de alimantacion pasa por esos contactos.
Primera cosa a revisar los dos termostatos. Tienen que marcar continuidad.
Segunda cosa a revisar la tension de ca de salida del trafo. generalmente entra a la plaqueta antes de los diosods.
Tercera, revisa los fusibles de vidrio que no esten abiertos
Cuarta, revisa que los capacitores grandes celestes no esten en corto. Primero los descargas con una lampara de 220v y 40 w. Luego mides con el  tester en resistencia de 200 k y tiene que subir y bajar el valor. sino estan rotos.
Quinta, revisa las resistencias de source de los transistores de salida que no estan abiertas.

Lo de la lampara es muy sencilla, solo intercala una lampara en serie con la fase de alimentacion de la unidad de potencia y el enchufe de la pared. Eso limitara las corrientes y evitara que sigas quemando cosas. OJO que cada vez que prendes seguramente se quema algo mas. 

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------

